# 𝗖𝗮𝘁𝘀 𝗼𝗿 𝗗𝗼𝗴𝘀�



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)


If it has long hair and I can hug it. I am inclined to spoil and adore it.


----------



## nadifur (8 mo ago)

I will definitely choose a dog. I love both cats and dogs. But dogs are closer to me in spirit. They are active and friendly. Such a friend will always be around. My favorite breed is a German Shepherd. Now I'm going to buy a puppy and realized that a pure pedigree for me is already important. I found a lot of sites like https://germanshepherdsetc.com/how-much-does-a-german-shepherd-cost/ where you can find good puppies with papers and show their parents with their titles. And immediately looking for a cynologist for classes. German Shepherd is a great pup for tricks and protection so the training must be of high quality.


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

Wolfdogs and small overly aggressive dogs lol. Cats are way too aloof and hate me

Although I liked the media representation of cats as a kid


----------

